# Spalted unknown knife scales



## norman vandyke (Sep 15, 2015)

7 sets of spalted wood of unknown species. All are at least 1.75"x5.5". Most are at least 3/8" thick, some are a hair shy. You pay shipping of $6.10 for a padded mailer and they're yours. The three on the bottom we'll definitely need stabilization. The other four should be fine without.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 16, 2015)

These are going to @kazuma78 with the pen blanks I offered as well.


----------

